# I need Case 530 help



## TucsonJim (Aug 12, 2012)

I recently purchased an early 60's Case 530 Utility tractor. It must have been maintained by some mad Rube Goldburg type who disconnected all of the hand and foot throttle linkage as well as the governor linkage and ran a boden cable directly to the carb. I want to return the tractor to original condition but don't know how all the linkage hooks up. I made an initial attempt (see attached photo) which must be wrong because the "lever to anchor bolt" spring at the rear of the linkage would pull the throttle open and not closed. There is a spring that attaches to the "friction plate" arm. Where does the other end attach? When the hand throttle lever is pushed forward (clockwise) should that open or close the throttle? I am attaching a photo of my initial alignment. Any advice, especially photos of correctly aligned linkage, would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does this diagram help at all?


----------



## TucsonJim (Aug 12, 2012)

*No, but thanks*

My throttle linkage looks like the setup on parts manual pages 78-79 (gas). The diagram you attached is for a diesel. Although these diagrams show all the parts involved, I'm not sure they really represent the proper orientation between the parts during normal operation at idle and at WOT. My problem is that the two main springs (items 21 and 24 on pages 78-79 for gas engine) seem to work against each other. I can get the hand throttle to open and close properly OR I can get the foot throttle to open and close properly, but I can't set the linkage up so that either will work properly. What I really need is for someone with a Case 530 to post photos showing the relationshipe between the springs and various other elements of the throttle linkage.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## TucsonJim (Aug 12, 2012)

What I meant to say is that with either throttle linkage (hand or foot) in the idle position, the other throttle linkage should be able to open or close the throttle properly. If I adjust the linkage and springs so that the foot throttle works correctly, then, with the foot throttle in the idle position, the hand throttle will not open all the way, and vice versa. Am I making myself understood?


----------



## Steve D (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a 530 case ag tractor, the 3 point will not lift, I have changed filters,had 3 point control valve checked and all seals replaced on loader and 3 point valve. the loader works great but the 3 point will not lift. what could it be?


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Steve D said:


> I have a 530 case ag tractor, the 3 point will not lift, I have changed filters,had 3 point control valve checked and all seals replaced on loader and 3 point valve. the loader works great but the 3 point will not lift. what could it be?


There may be a selector valve, somewhere. It's used to 'select' use of loader or 3pt. hitch......


----------

